# [Batch] Hilfe beim "programieren"



## Gorkilx (16. April 2011)

Hallo lieber Mitmember,
ich bin relativ neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage.

Ich will versuchen,Firefox zum starten zu bekommen mit einer Ja / Nein Abfrage.
Doch mir gelingt dies nicht.
Ich habe versucht mir Vorlagen aus dem Internet anzugucken,daraus wurde dann ein Misch-Masch :/.

Hier mal mein Versuch:

@echo off
ECHO Soll Firefox gestartet werden?
set /p X= start Firefox j/n
if "%X%"=="J" goto :J
if "%X%"=="N" goto to :N

:J start "" "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
GOTO ENDE
:N  


:Ende

So sah es dann aus.
Wie ich auf die verschiedenen sachen gekommen bin,weiß ich auch nicht.
Besonders das /p hinter dem set verwirrt mich,wie gesagt habs aus dem Netz.
Bitte um Hilfe,danke.


----------



## Navy (17. April 2011)

lies Dir 
	
	
	



```
set /?
```
 durch


----------

